# Ideas for show name!



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

First Dude(Colt at my barn named Casanova Dude)
Hot To Trot
Shot of Magic
Magic in the Air
Shot Through The Heart
Hot Totty
Magic Motor


----------



## dreamalittledream (Sep 23, 2010)

make it magic,
promise me magic,
magical moments,
3 wishes, (kinda has something to do with magic i guess.)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't suppose you have a picture?


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

Thats Buckshot in my avatar. I'll see if I can find a better, bigger picture though. 

Great ideas guys!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

I just see how he is a paint so how about something like
Magic Paint Splashed
Magic's Painter
Paint me Magic
I know they aren't the best but some ideas


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Magic Bullet
Mr. Magician
Magic Dude
That's all I got right now. Hope you like them.


----------



## MajesticSpirit (Jul 17, 2010)

Magic Marker
Prophecy
Voodoo Dude
VooDude

hah I dunno


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Painted Mage
Magician's Paintbrush
Magic Paint bucket (not exactly buckshot but, somewhat incorporates it anyways)
Magic Roundabout (show name for barrel-racing, preferably)
Magic the Gathering (Trading card game, lol)
Houdini's Paint
Abra-Cadabra
Monsieur Taboo


----------



## ArabianChic (Mar 29, 2011)

You guys have some great ideas! I really like Magician's Paintbrush but I don't know, I can't decide! lol


----------



## Moonstruck (Apr 22, 2011)

Magic Thunder
Magic on Cloud 9
Paint 4 All
Magic Tragic
Magic Madness
Yensid's Magic Hat
Wizard of the West (aka Wizz Kidd)

Glad you like one of my names!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

